# zombie fallout shelter: please help with ideas!



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Maybe a dead zombie in the bathtube?


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

SonofJoker said:


> Maybe a dead zombie in the bathtube?


Kind of like "we just killed this one that accidentally got in"?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/moonwitchkitty/z/ 
few ideas on here


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Jottle said:


> Kind of like "we just killed this one that accidentally got in"?


Yeah, like maybe one got in and you killed it. Or it could be chained and alive in the bathtube. Another thing I thought could be cool. With you doing the projection on your bathroom window, maybe add an arm to it so it looks like it's coming through the window?


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

bump. Any fresh ideas for this theme?


----------



## Dinogirrl1 (Aug 15, 2013)

You can record some fake radio reports and put a small portable boombox in there on a loop or CD. There are good messages from Walking Dead, or pretty much any other zombie movie that are on youtube or search the internet. Things like: "residents are advised to stay in their homes...",cut in with zombies getting into the studio.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Dinogirrl1 said:


> You can record some fake radio reports and put a small portable boombox in there on a loop or CD. There are good messages from Walking Dead, or pretty much any other zombie movie that are on youtube or search the internet. Things like: "residents are advised to stay in their homes...",cut in with zombies getting into the studio.


Fantastic idea Dinogirrl!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

,


----------

